# Mac FOH M.I.A



## Hughesie (Jul 6, 2008)

The homepage for the site appears to have gone, might have already been discussed does anyone know why?

because i was looking into a spec for the new intel mac i have


----------



## museav (Jul 6, 2008)

There was a lot of discussion in numerous forums last December regarding the status of MacFOH. A number of people stated they were having problems getting responses or information from Shaun, the developer of MacFOH, and wondered what had happened. A couple of people responded saying that Shaun was still around but they would not add any other information. That was also around the time of Shaun's last personal posts in some of those pro sound forums. I guess there's a chance he is focusing all his efforts on a new version, but a lack of activity, the apparent unresponsiveness and the disappearance of the web site would not usually be a good sign.

As a Smaart, EASERA and EASERA SysTune user, I am not active in the MacFOH user forum, but you might want to investigate that, there may be more information there.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 6, 2008)

i looked into smaart but saw the price tag and decided there must be cheaper options. but im testing a 30day trial of smaart for mac right now and it seems very good


----------



## Eboy87 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hughsie, if you're put off by the price tag of Smaart, then you really won't like MacFOH. The last version I saw had a price tag of around $1k US. But that was a year or two ago, before it went vaporware.


----------



## museav (Jul 6, 2008)

If being able to run native on a Mac OS is not a requirement, then you might also look at EASERA SysTune, very feature packed and available through Renkus-Heinz for $750 versus the $795 price for Smaart V6.

MacFOH is/was a Mac based audio analysis program.

FWIW, the future of Smaart currently seems a little nebulous. Smaart is still offered by EAW/Loud, however Jamie Anderson, who did most of the Smaart support and training, and Calvert Dayton, who was the developer and programmer of Smaart, are both no longer part of that direct effort. They have formed a company called Rational Acoustics that provides independent Smaart support and training, but currently their prior roles at EAW have not been filled, leaving the future of Smaart unknown.


----------



## Hughesie (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello All,

Currently trialing Spectre which is a fantastic program (and only 75$ US)

it looks fantastic

Audiofile Engineering


----------



## museav (Aug 31, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> Currently trialing Spectre which is a fantastic program (and only 75$ US)


Looks very nice but it appears to be intended for metering and monitoring of audio signals and is an audio analyzer rather than an acoustical analyzer. In fact they actually provide a link to another program they recommend for acoustical analysis. So while something like Spectre may be very useful it's functionality is also quite different from that of MacFOH, Smaart, SysTune, Praxis, EASERA, SATLive, etc. that are used to analyze a room and speaker system.


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 1, 2008)

Well it fits my needs. Just a spectrum analyser to sound check with


----------



## museav (Sep 1, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> Well it fits my needs. Just a spectrum analyser to sound check with


That's great to hear, Spectre does look very interesting. But since you had originally asked about MacFOH and mentioned Smaart and as the thread had focused on those types of analysis programs, I simply did not want people spending $75 thinking that Spectre is comparable to those other programs discussed. However, many people do purchase programs like MacFOH or Smaart and basically use them as an RTA, using only a limited part of the functionality of those programs. Something like Spectre may be a more cost effective alternative in those situations.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Sep 1, 2008)

As I read it, Spectre does Tranfer Function and Phase, which is most of what one needs. (I did not see anything about Impulse Response, but they might add that if it's not there already.)


----------

